# Identical Twins - MCDA Mono/Di - Questions



## Cabbage

Hi Girls,

Ok, two days ago I got the shock of my life when I found out I was having twins. I cried for two days and had panic and anxiety attacks but today, I feel a bit better. The more positive I am beginning to feel about the pregnancy, the more worried I am about losing a twin or having potential complications. 

I read my notes and it said there is a thin membrane between the twins, is this normal? Does the membrane ever disappear? Or will the membrane remain intact throughout the pregnancy does anyone know?

I am so scared...:cry: I have read so many scary things online tonight... I just want my twins to come safely


----------



## Anikonjo

The membrane between them is normal. That'd what makes them mono/di twins...is that what your doctor said they are? There are 3 layers basically. The inner membrane which I believe is what breaks when your "water breaks". Then there's an outer membrane, and then the placenta. Mono/di twins happen when the egg splits between 4-7 days after conception. Their placentas will be fused and they will be sharing the outer membrane, but each have their own sacs or inner membranes. So the thin membrane line you see on the ultrasound is likely just their separate sac/inner membrane so you should not worry about it. 

I strongly recommend getting a book called "When You're Expecting Twins, Triplets, or Quads" by Dr. Barbara Luke. That is where I got the above information and it is a great resource for just about every question and concern you may have about being pregnant with multiples. It gives you guidelines for having a healthy twins and is based on decades of research that has proven to be effective in helping have healthy, strong babies. 

Don't believe everything you read online, a lot of it will just scare you and is not accurate. I'm pregnant with twins too and I know it is so hard to not worry about them! Try not to stress and get some rest. There is lots of support here and awesome ladies who are experiencing the same things as you. 

Hope this helps you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats on your twins!!! Your reaction to the news is quite normal. Try not to scare yourself with too much reading online. It will make you crazy. My twins are in 2 sacs with 2 placentas. I don't know anything about mono di twins but did want to congratulate you and let you know this is a great place to talk about what you are feeling and going through. Everyone here is great!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi and congratulations on your twins, I also cried when I found out as I wasn't expecting it and felt so overwhelmed.

I have mo/di twin girls who are now very healthy 10 month olds. Try not to worry and like others say don't google if you have any questions ask then here, the ladies are lovely. 

I have never heard of the membrane disappearing and never had it mentioned as a possibility, so please don't worry about that, as Anikonjo said its this membrane that makes them mo/di twins. All twins are high risk pregnancies and mo/di are higher risk than Di/di due to the shared placenta but that risk not definate. There are a few ladies on here, me included who had a problem free pregnancy and other ladies who had problems but now have healthy babies.

It's hard not to worry but staying positive is the best thing you can do.

Take care. x


----------



## Cabbage

Anikonjo said:


> I strongly recommend getting a book called "When You're Expecting Twins, Triplets, or Quads" by Dr. Barbara Luke. That is where I got the above information and it is a great resource for just about every question and concern you may have about being pregnant with multiples.

Thanks for recommending that book - I just purchased it online.


----------



## Cabbage

Oh, I have another question, do i need to double my folic acid intake? I am 12 weeks today, maybe there is no point in doubling the intake now that the nervous system is complete? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratualations!!!
We found out we were having mono/di twins at our 12 week scan and it was a complete shock. As my pregnancy has gone on we have got more and more excited and now we are so looking forward to our babies coming. 
I read loads onlibe and scared myself with all the risks. Yes, it is high risk but I have found Im so closely monitored by midwifes that I decided very early on to enjoy every day and only worry if there is sonething to worry about. Lets face it, not everyone gets to have this special journey:flower:
I have growth scans every two weeks to check on bubs and see my consultant after each scan. Its very reassuring. Fingers crossed, so far my pregnancy has been complication free. As im nearing the end, 8weeks to go, im starting to worry a luttle about them arriving safely but im sure that would be the case even if i was only expecting one!!

Everybody on this board is great and a wealth of info. Always feel free to ask anything:hugs:


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks so much to you all for your support and well wishes... and for the invaluable advice!!:flower:


----------



## chetnaz

Congratulations Cabbage. I have identical twin boys who have just turned two. It is scary when you first find out, I think all us twin mummy's have been there. To answer your colic acid question, I was told to double up my dose and also told to take folic acid throughout your whole pregnancy. Don't know if this is the norm for everyone, just what I was told by my GP. Always worth checking with your doctor/midwife as they may advice differently to what mine did. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. X


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi :flower:
I am expecting mono/di twins too, it's totally normal to feel scared in the beginning :hugs:
The membrane is normal and it's a good thing because it seperates them within the same sac, it will remain until term.
I have to have fortnightly scans because my twins had a size difference at 14 weeks and they were worried about twin to twin transfusion syndrome but so far they have been fine each time and their size differences have evened out, these type of complications are very rare but they may want to monitor you closely like me just to check both twins are growing well :hugs:
The book advised by Anik i am also reading and i second that it is an EXCELLENT book for mummies of twins, i borrowed my copy from the library but you can get it on Amazon too 
Try to enjoy your unique pregnancy and just try to relax and look after yourself as much as possible, drink loads of water and eat plenty of good food.
I was told not to double my folic acid intake but to make sure i took it and i decided to take a pregnancy multivit/mineral with omega oil (Pregnacare) throughout pregnancy.
You will get more used to the whole idea as time goes on :flower:


----------



## lisababe5

Hello and welcome. 
I too am having mono-di twins and have got a size difference between mine. But Docs keeping a close eye on me and I get consultant-led scans every 2 weeks. Last time we were told they're both growing fine just ones a bit smaller. I'm afraid once pregnant with twins you just have to relax and enjoy the ride. Definately don't do any worrying - I did and worked myself into a frenzy. If needed, the docs will do the worrying but I'm sure you'll breeze through. I was told that the normal folic acid tablets are fine and no need to double dose. I think they are 200% of your RDA anyway. So chill out and eat lots  
Best wishes x.


----------



## san fran shan

My doc also said there was no need to double my dose of vitamins. I do take extra care to eat very healthy and a lot of food we it is fortified with vitamins anyways. If you eat cereal or bread, there is folic acid in it. I take an organic prenatal that has folic acid and a DHA omega 3 supplement.


----------



## campbell06

i am also pregnant with mono/di, mine are girls and im 35 weeks today. the membrane stays which is a very good thing it means your less high risk. and yes double your folic acid intake my dr did right away he said my body would need it. dont be so worried i have been since i was 6 weeks along when we found out. and i had spotting multi times before my second trimester and my girls are still going strong, in fact in 3 weeks ill be having my c section right on my 38 week mark, just try and be as happy as you can be and dream about being a mom of 2 babies at once:flower:


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks again girls for your positive vibes. As time goes on, I am getting happier.... just full of questions and I have stopped looking on google so I am looking forward to my book arriving in the post. 

Do the majority of twins end up in neonatal? What kind of size are they normally if they go full term? If their positions are favourable towards the end, I would like to deliver them vaginally. The midwife scared me however, as she said if the first twin is facing down, they will allow me to deliver naturally but the second twin will more than likely be a forceps delivery, now that scares me.... maybe a C - section would be safer for the babies. I love vaginal delivery though, it's more of an exciting process! but whatever is best for the babies is best for me....


----------



## chetnaz

Cabbage said:


> Thanks again girls for your positive vibes. As time goes on, I am getting happier.... just full of questions and I have stopped looking on google so I am looking forward to my book arriving in the post.
> 
> Do the majority of twins end up in neonatal? What kind of size are they normally if they go full term? If their positions are favourable towards the end, I would like to deliver them vaginally. The midwife scared me however, as she said if the first twin is facing down, they will allow me to deliver naturally but the second twin will more than likely be a forceps delivery, now that scares me.... maybe a C - section would be safer for the babies. I love vaginal delivery though, it's more of an exciting process! but whatever is best for the babies is best for me....

Hi Hun, glad to hear you're feeling more positive! My Identical twin boys were born at 36+3. I as told that I'd be induced at 37 weeks if they dont come sooner, but I was already 3cm dilated at my 36 week check up so I was booked in for an induction for that weekend.

I was assured by my consultant that I could have a vaginal delivery as lg as there was no complications and if twin 1 was head down. She did say that sometimes twin 2 does flip over to a breech position after twin 1 is born as there's suddenly lots of space, but she assured me that twin 2 can be delivered breech if that is the cas. Important thing is that twin 1 is head down. I had a very easy vaginal delivery (much easier than my eldest sons birth), both we're delivered head down, 3 minutes apart, with no assistance such as forceps etc. in fact I found that twin 2 was even easier to deliver as twin 1 had opened up the birth canal etc so he just slipped out! So please don't worry, as long as you have no complications in pregnancy, twin 1 is head down and you have a confident consultant that has no problems delivering your bay vaginally, it can definately be done! There's quite a few of us ladies here who had our twins vaginally.

My boys didn't need any time in neonatal or any help with oxygen etc whatsoever. They were born, checked over, then passed over to me. They weighed 4lb 13 and 5lb 8. We were home within 24 hours! Hope this helps answer some of your questions. :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

My girls were born at 36 & 4 weighing 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and didn't need any neonatal care or help.

I had a c section as twin 1 was breech but would of been able to have a vaginal delivery if she had of been head down. x


----------



## Cabbage

chetnaz said:


> I was assured by my consultant that I could have a vaginal delivery as lg as there was no complications and if twin 1 was head down. She did say that sometimes twin 2 does flip over to a breech position after twin 1 is born as there's suddenly lots of space, but she assured me that twin 2 can be delivered breech if that is the cas.

Thanks for your reply, I thought breech meant an automatic c-section? It would be interesting to know how they intended to deliver the breech baby no. 2... sounds like a pretty competent consultant, but does the consultant deliver the baby or is it a midwife? Is the consultant at the birth? I think there was only midwives at my previous delivery, but maybe it's different at multiples births. What position did your second baby go into after the first came out? Congratulations on a marvellous achievement!!:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

It's perfectly possible to deliver breech babies vaginally, i think it's probably easier after the first twin has come head first and stretched the way so to speak!
In the olden days there were no c-sections so breech babies only had one way out after all!
Both my aunts babies were born breech, she needed some stitching but otherwise it went fine.

But of course i understand there can be more risks with breech and if the first baby is breech maybe they just prefer to be safer.


----------



## chetnaz

Cabbage said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I was assured by my consultant that I could have a vaginal delivery as lg as there was no complications and if twin 1 was head down. She did say that sometimes twin 2 does flip over to a breech position after twin 1 is born as there's suddenly lots of space, but she assured me that twin 2 can be delivered breech if that is the cas.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I thought breech meant an automatic c-section? It would be interesting to know how they intended to deliver the breech baby no. 2... sounds like a pretty competent consultant, but does the consultant deliver the baby or is it a midwife? Is the consultant at the birth? I think there was only midwives at my previous delivery, but maybe it's different at multiples births. What position did your second baby go into after the first came out? Congratulations on a marvellous achievement!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Twin 2 can be delivered breech. My consultant wasn't bothered or worried about delivering twin 2 breech at all, as long as twin 1 was head down! Yes, she was very competent and I trusted her judgement completely. As it turned out, I had nothing to worry about as twin two stayed head down and was delivered three minutes later! I'm sure every hospital has different protocols but in mine, my consultant was there supervising the whole labour, while a midwife actually done the "dirty work" so to speak. But if at any time anything had gone wrong, or twin 2 had turned breech, then my consultant would have stepped in to deliver the babies. I don't think every midwife is trained to deliver breech babies nowadays, so that's when the senior doctors or consultants step in. You'll find that with tens it's not just a midwife or a consultant in the delivery room - its a whole team! I must have had about three doctors and four midwives in my room while I delivered the boys. A while audience!! 

Don't worry about the whole breech baby thing. I know quite a few ladies here that delivered twin 2 breech, all with positive results. 

You will be just fine hun, try not to worry about things for now. Enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can(because you will get very uncomfy the last few months). Don't hesitate to ask more questions, you'll find that we're quite a tight-knit "community" here and the ladies are fab, always ready and willing to give tips and support.


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks so much, everyone here is incredibly supportive and understanding. Dare I say it.... I am getting very excited. I cannot believe I am coming to terms with it so soon as I really thought I never would!!:hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

Cabbage said:


> Thanks so much, everyone here is incredibly supportive and understanding. Dare I say it.... I am getting very excited. I cannot believe I am coming to terms with it so soon as I really thought I never would!!:hugs:

Aww believe me hun, twins are a real blessing, we are chosen because we can handle them, and I feel truly truly blessed to be a twin mummy. They're my little miracles. It's shocking when you find out, but so exciting once you come to terms with it. I'm not going to lie to you, it's hard work, especially the first six months. But so so worth it. My boys are now two and I still look at them and have to pinch myself. I keep thinking "omg there's two of you!" lol. I keep joking that when they're grown men they'll walk through the door and I'll still be saying "omg there's two of youuuu"! And I'm sure they'll be sick of hearing it by then :)

Where do you live by the way? Are you in the UK?


----------



## Mrs Mc

Cabbage said:


> Thanks so much, everyone here is incredibly supportive and understanding. Dare I say it.... I am getting very excited. I cannot believe I am coming to terms with it so soon as I really thought I never would!!:hugs:

:hugs:
Glad your feeling better! It is very exciting!! Look forward to sharing your journey!:flower:


----------

